
UK Bank replaces logout functionality with advert - thehodge
http://thehodge.co.uk/technology/halifax-logout-upsell-puts-risk/
======
thehodge
Sorry for the self-post on this but Halifax now shows you an advert when you
click Logout rather than logging you out.

A small message is displayed saying you'll be logged out in 30 seconds but to
me, that is a MASSIVE issue.

When I click logout, I expect to be logged out

